# JD 2550 Opinions and Experiences



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

I'm not real familiar with John Deere tractors but I possibly might soon. I have owned many older tractors but nothing this new. I have a chance to buy A John Deere 2550 out of an estate with 3300 hours showing priced at $9500. (Believe it or not the tach works.) The tractor appears to be in good condition cosmetically...good metal, descent paint, and 90% on the tires, etc. That's all easy stuff.... I'm more concerned about what to look for mechanically and if these tractors have issues, etc. I would like to hear from you "Green Guys" on what your opinions and experiences have been with the 2550's. Also, if there is something to look for specifically on this model, I would like to know about it. I want to hear from all of you!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, on something with those hours, the key in my court is.... how many owners, and what sort of maintenance. This is where documentation helps. You can kind of get a sense of the individual by glancing at their place. Is it well kept, clean and neat, or is there crap stowed all over the place? Do they have money? Is their vehicles nice and newer? Or are they driving a piece of shi...... you get the point! Look at the tractor. Drive the tractor and try ALL of the functions. Anything funky? Then you would of course want to examine the fluids, etc etc. This is what I cue my impulses off of. typically now, those John Deere machines are fairly well designed and built. I'd look at tractordata to see how many years the tractor was in production. Usually, a good production run means it was a great machine.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Here's some links to:

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/2/120-john-deere-2550.html
for stats.

https://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/?manu=JOHN+DEERE&mdltxt=2550
for pricing.

And I just found this comment in post number 5: http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/...4432-john-deere-quality-control-problems.html

So overall it sounds like a fair deal, and a good machine if everything checks out!


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> Here's some links to:
> 
> http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/1/2/120-john-deere-2550.html
> for stats.
> ...


Thank you for your reply. I'm fairly new to John Deere's, especially this new of series. I'm hoping for some of the "Green Guys" to educate me...OR anyone else!


----------



## Willy A (Nov 6, 2017)

tractor beam said:


> Well, on something with those hours, the key in my court is.... how many owners, and what sort of maintenance. This is where documentation helps. You can kind of get a sense of the individual by glancing at their place. Is it well kept, clean and neat, or is there crap stowed all over the place? Do they have money? Is their vehicles nice and newer? Or are they driving a piece of shi...... you get the point! Look at the tractor. Drive the tractor and try ALL of the functions. Anything funky? Then you would of course want to examine the fluids, etc etc. This is what I cue my impulses off of. typically now, those John Deere machines are fairly well designed and built. I'd look at tractordata to see how many years the tractor was in production. Usually, a good production run means it was a great machine.


The more I read your comments, the more I like you! "Driving a piece of shi.." Love it! It seems like every tractor model has something you really need to look at. I dont know what that might be on a JD 2550. The newest tractor I own is a 1973 so a tractor in the 80's is a "NEW model" in my world! Lol.


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

Check for obvious leaks. See how much blow by engine has after it warms up. Gear out trans check hyd pressure should be around 2300 psi. If tractor is 2WD no cab price os close if cab or cab and 4wd is cheap


----------

